# How Do You Lock Your Bike While In The Rack.



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Planning on buying a Swagman XTC 2 bike rack and want to get ideas how and what people are using to lock the bikes and racks for security..


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

they offer a lock specially designed for that specific rack, i bought mine with the rack @ etrailer, or you can use those security cables from amazon (i got an Avenir brand one for $8) get a long thick one so maybe u can lock the frame + wheels. you can lock the security cable with your lock of choice (masterlock, etc) or you can use a bike U lock if you have on available. Lock the cables to the hitch, which is attached to your car's frame.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

How long of a cable do you use for two bikes?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

i dont actually use the security cable method, but i think anything 8-12 feet will work.

to lock my bikes up i use the sportrack lock made specific for the hitch here: http://www.etrailer.com/p-A32022/SportRack-Hitch-and-Cable-Lock---Keyed-Alike.html

both use the same key, so that makes thing easier.

the lock system for the bikes saved my $1500 bike once because for some reason the push down upside down hook to hold the toptube down was loose. and my bike almost fell off the rack as i was driving. luckily i locked u the bikes and the security lock saved my bike from falling off. i pulled over to see why the bike looked weird from my rearview and was shocked at what happened.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

thats one of the reasons I am going with the swagman over the sportrack. The ratcheting hooks.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

ataylor said:


> thats one of the reasons I am going with the swagman over the sportrack. The ratcheting hooks.


the swagman wasn't my choice because of the wheel wells. they look small and looks like the bike may roll off (to me). i'm sure they've tested against this though!

the sportrack has deep wheel wells where the wheels sit tighter and lower in them.

i think my scenario was more of a user error than fault of the rack tho...

does the swagman offer hitch locks & bike lock sets made specifically for that rack like the one i linked above?


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

Kryptonite New York noose chain locking Thule T2 rack to hitch, in addition to a locking hitch pin.

Another Kryptonite New York 5' chain locking both bikes to T2 rack.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

solara said:


> Kryptonite New York noose chain locking Thule T2 rack to hitch, in addition to a locking hitch pin.
> 
> Another Kryptonite New York 5' chain locking both bikes to T2 rack.


where do you live and how long do you leave your bikes alone attached to your car for?

those 2 chains add about 25lbs of weigh to your trailer, about the weight of another bike.

even in NYC where most bikes are stolen i dont use that for locking my bike to the hitch


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

louisssss said:


> where do you live and how long do you leave your bikes alone attached to your car for?
> 
> those 2 chains add about 25lbs of weigh to your trailer, about the weight of another bike.
> 
> even in NYC where most bikes are stolen i dont use that for locking my bike to the hitch


It's a class II hitch, so a small and x-small bike certainly won't go over the tongue weight limits even with the rack and locks. Certainly a class II hitch can handle a T2 with an extension for 4 bikes total easily.

As for where I live - doesn't really matter, crime affects the good and bad neighborhoods, and I'm not worried about where I LIVE (though I do lock up the bikes with the chains to the 4-bike rack in the garage), it's where I park - grocery stores, restaurant parking lots, etc. that concern me. I'm paranoid, and you can never be too cautious. I'd rather spend the money on some beefy chains/locks and use them, than lose a bike or hitch and regret it later. Is it completely secure? - not even close, but it'd certainly take a thief a lot longer to cut through my setup than someone else who's using a wimpy 8' cable.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

I agree. Anyone willing to deal with getting by those chains are more than likely going to be stealing something more than bikes. I was thinking of doing a cable but the more I read reviews, the more I see "  my bike was stolen, cable cut through" Even though the price is worth it when you compare what your bike cost, I would love to find that style of chain in bulk as I am sure it would be less.


----------



## solara (Sep 5, 2007)

It won't be near the strength of the Kryptonite chains, but you can certainly find big, heavy chains at a lot of hardware stores - use an old bike tube to cover up the chains to prevent scratching the paint. But even these chains aren't super cheap. You can bid your time and look for deals on eBay or Craigslist which is how I got mine.


----------



## smokey0066 (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree its better to be paranoid then to be sorry later. I lock my bikes up to my sportworks transport rack with only a cable but I don't park my car anywhere when the bikes are on it. The only reason I lock them up is that I'm paranoid that if I'm driving through the city someone could just lift the bike off my rack at a stop light and then i'd be sad.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

I just use a solid cable wrapped around both bikes and the stand to the hitch. Sure, somebody could potentially take both bikes off together, but it is a *lot* of effort. Also, I don't put my bikes up there for long (usually only long enough for dinner) and still try to keep the truck in sight


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Got my Swagman XTC, and it has some cutouts on the bottom which should work well to lock the bikes to and that section to the hitch. Since there are only two bolts that hold it together the hitch pin lock is near worthless. So I think I will go chain from the bottom of the rack to the hitch, then chain around bikes to the bottom, and the two padlocks on the top tube arms. I dont plan to leave them long either, lunch, dinner and such but I know some places I go like around the coast parking isnt the best.


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

Locking hitch pin.
Factory rack locks (useless T2 deterrent)
Large cable through bike frames and rack.
Small 12' dog cable through seats, fork, wheels and lock the ends of the cable in the trunk.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

8 foot cable around frames and rack and thru hitch's safety chain loop.
Another 8 footer thru the wheels and around the rack, and again, through the safety chain loop. 

At work I felt pretty safe with the bike on there, I probably didn't even really need a lock. If I was going somewhere that I did feel there was a chance of some theivery going on, the bike went in the trunk, or inside with me. The cables basically keep the honest people honest. Of course, I'm not sure anyone would go thru much trouble to steal a 9 year old Trek 4900 or a entry level K2 hardtail.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

problem is people who steal are not usually the smartest. I once had someone break in my car and steal an electric razor and the clip on sunglasses that would only work with my prescription frames. I kept looking for a half shaved guy with glasses taped to his head, but didnt find him.


----------

